# Pepbridge.com Or Peptidebridge.com (same site)



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anybody this company before?

Was going to try peptideuk but they are OOS for what I want and found this site. It has good reviews and is much cheaper so was going to give them a go if anybody off here has any good feedback for them.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Not sure mate but you will need to edit the review site out your post


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

RS86 said:


> Not sure mate but you will need to edit the review site out your post


Thank you, didn't even cross my mind with it being just a review site, lol


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

anyone ordered from there? seem very cheap.


----------

